# 100% achievements /Errungenschaften



## Hoaxwars (9. Februar 2016)

Gruss alle,

Mich würde interessieren wer von euch gerne Errungenschaften von Spielen versucht frei zuschalten?

Viele Spiele bieten Errungenschaften an, die man als Herrausforderung betrachten kann, in vielen Fällen einfach zu erreichen, in manchen zeitaufwendig und in einigen scheinbar unmöglich.


Mein Prozentsatz von 100% sind noch mehr als dürftig auf Steam aber dennoch versuche ich diesen zu erhöhen. ^^
Wenn man sich die Spieler die sich in der Steam Gruppe '100% Achievments' betrachtet, fällt einen auf das viele Spiele scheinbar Indie Spiele sind, bei manch anderen kann man um so mehr erstaunt sein wenn man sieht das ein Spieler 100% erreicht hat deren Gesamtzahl der Errungenschaft eines Spiels an die 200 oder darüber gehen (z.B. CoH, AoE II,).

Vielleicht kann man dies gleich nutzen um sich gegenseitig zu helfen, sei es als Kontakzufüge der jeweiligen Plattform oder Beschreibung der Vorgehensweise in Kurzform.

-  Welches Spiel?

- Welche Errungenschaft versucht  ihr gerade?

- Wie geht ihr vor?

- Welche Errungenschaft war eure schwierigste und warum?


Bin mal gespannt ob es hier den oder anderen Foristen gibt. Also nicht schüchtern sein.


----------



## Hoaxwars (9. Februar 2016)

Fange mal an.

Crusader Kings II  Einen grossen Anteil davon habe ich schon erreicht und im Moment versuche ich die Errungenschaft "Saxons Everywhere, Unite!" freizuschaten.   Achievements - Crusader Kings II Wiki  Trotz des Tipps auf der Seite, tue ich mich sehr schwer.^^ 


The Wicther 3 Hier wird es zeitaufwendig wenn man die Errungenschaft "Todesmarsch" erreichen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2016)

Ich  lege darauf an sich keinen Wert, aber bei Games, die ich gerne spiele, schaue ich mir immer mal an, was es für Achievements gibt, und nehme dann mal dieses, mal jenes Achievement als neues Spielziel und Motivation, das Game mal wieder zu spielen. z.B. bei nem Multiplayershooter so was wie "töte alle Teammitglieder des Gegners mindestens 1x per Granate", dann nutze ich halt häufiger Granaten als sonst und nehme auch eigene Tode mal in Kauf. Oder wenn ich zB bei Civilization manche Weltwunder trotz 100h Spielzeit noch nie gebaut hab, dann baue ich die in einer Partie mal gezielt, weil es für jedes Weltwunder ein Achievement gibt. 

Aber ich glaub 100% hab ich bei keinem Game, nicht mal ansatzweise, weil die meisten Achievements mir auch einfach zu blöd sind und klar danach aussehen, dass die Macher keine andere Idee mehr hatten und irgendeine Sisyphos-Aufgabe in deren Hirn entsteht...  ich würde auch nie nur wegen einer Errungenschaft ein Spiel starten und dann stundenlang spielen, außer vlt so was wie bei Civilization "gewinne eine Partie mit den Wikingern auf schwer" oder wenn man die Errungenschaft ohne völlig "anders" spielen zu müssen erreichen kann. Viele Spiele hab ich auch noch nicht mal zu Ende gespielt, da fallen also alle Errungenschaften "Gewinne das Spiel... " schon mal weg


----------



## Batze (9. Februar 2016)

Vor gaaaaaaaanz langer Zeit hatte ich mal so eine Macke, da wollte ich unbedingt alle Archievments in einem gewissem Spiel schaffen. Hatte ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen. Nun ja, das Spiel hieß WoW und was daraus geworden ist könnt ihr euch wohl selbst denken.


----------



## Look (10. Februar 2016)

Momentan sind es knapp über 120 Spiele, insofern bitte nicht sauer sein, wenn ich mir die Liste erspare. Ich spiele kein MP mehr (allerdings schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr, teils wegen der Community, teils wegen fehlender Infrastruktur, teils wegen verhunztem Gameplay) und auch bei AAA Titeln halte ich mich stark zurück, was einfach daran liegt, das sie mir nichts neues/interessantes bieten können, das finde ich zumeist bei Indietiteln.

Das Vorgehen ist eigentlich immer dasselbe, jedenfalls bei mir. Man schaut in die Steam Guideabteilung ob es ein achievement guide gibt, oder wenn der nicht, dann eben in den Foren des Spieles, oder in externe Foren (da helfen auch mal die Xbox oder Playstation Foren bei Multiplattformtiteln). Es gilt herauszufinden was es für Herausforderungen gibt: welche die im Verlauf des Spieles automatisch kommen, welche bei denen man Dinge sammeln muss, welche bei denen man bestimmte Dinge tun oder sein lassen sollte und welche bei denen man bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen muss. Dann schaut man, ob es Herausforderungen gibt, die zur Zeit "broken" sind. All das bringt man dann in eine Zeitschiene (dem Spielverlauf folgend, logisch) - wenn der achievement guide gut ist, hat das alles schon jemand getan.

Tja und dann spielt man halt, passt dabei immer mal auf, um zu sehen, was als nächsten kommen soll. Dabei hilft ein gewisses Savegamemangement, falls man was verpasst.

Ein Walkthrough parat zu haben, um zu sehen, ob man was falsch gemacht hat, oder sich spezielle Ecken zu merken, die bald kommen etc., ist nicht das verkehrteste (gerade bei Sammelsachen ist es nicht verkehrt zu wissen, wie viele Dinge man in einem Level finden kann), aber nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Hoaxwars (11. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Vor gaaaaaaaanz langer Zeit hatte ich mal so eine Macke, da wollte ich unbedingt alle Archievments in einem gewissem Spiel schaffen. Hatte ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen. Nun ja, das Spiel hieß WoW und was daraus geworden ist könnt ihr euch wohl selbst denken.



Daraus ist ein grosser Windbeutel mit leckerer Sahne, Zuckerglasur und Marmelade geworden? 

Solche Vorhaben hatte ich, als ich noch WoW spielte, auch.^^


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Februar 2016)

hab 2 Spiele auf 100% (oder platiniert wie es so schön auf PS3 heißt, wo ich beide Spiele für besitze und auch die entsprechende Trophäe bekommen hab)

nämlich die beiden Ubisoft-Spiele Assassin's Creed 2 und Far Cry 3


----------



## djphilzen (11. Februar 2016)

Also eigentlich bin ich immer motiviert, die Achievements zu erreichen, aber manche sind einfach so dämlich konzipiert. Beispielsweise: Schließe das Spiel auf "Einfach, Mittel, Schwer und Hardcore" oder ähnliches ab. Warum denn alle Schwierigkeitsgrade? Einmal auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte doch reichen. Oder auch die Achievements bei *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*, wo man gefühlt 100 unterschiedliche Spieldurchläufe machen muss, wer hat da denn bitte Zeit für??
Außerdem gefallen mir solche Achievements nicht, die man nur im Multiplayer erreichen kann. Bei *AC Black Flag* und bei den anderen Teilen auch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibts unglaublich viele von diesen Multiplayer-Milestones, die man halt niemals mehr ereichen kann bei älteren Spielen, da die Server entweder schon down sind oder niemand mehr zum Spielen gefunden wird, was dann diese 100%-Jagd unmöglich macht. 

Sonst versuche ich halt soviele zu erreichen wie ich kann oder Lust/Zeit habe, gehe dabei aber eigentlich mit keiner Strategie vor, also studiere dann nicht irgendwelche Guides oder ähnliches. 
Komplett alle Achievements habe ich aber bisher nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen geschafft, vor ein paar Tagen bei *AC Unity. *Diese verdammten Artefakte!!!


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2016)

Ach hätte ich fast vergessen.
Diablo 3 zählt doch auch, oder nicht?
Da hab ich nach 6 Tagen aktuell Saison 5, meinen Extra Stash geschafft.  Dummdidumm


----------



## Look (12. Februar 2016)

Bezüglich Multiplayerbestandteilen und ältere Spiele, es gibt spezielle Achievementseiten ala astats, achievementstats, truesteamachievement usw., wo man geneigte Jäger finden kann, um solcherlei Sachen anzugehen. astats hat sich seit einiger Zeit dazu hinreissen lassen jedes Wochenende Events anzusetzen, um in Vergessenheit geratene Spiele eben solche Herausforderungen zu farmen. Mein ja nur, wer das unbedingt will,

Persönlich finde ich, ist es ein Designfehler bei allen Plattformen mit Herausforderungen, diese nicht aufzuteilen in SP und MP (also so, das der jeweilige Part eben zählt, man also bei manchen Spielen eben 2x 100% machen könnte). So könnte man in einem Spiel ala Halo eben 100% SP machen, ohne auch nur 1x den MP mit dem Arsch anschauen zu müssen.


Ach ja, was ich überhaupt nicht mag sind Speedruns/NoDeath (Speedrun ala Braid, oder NoDeath ala Deadlight) die an einem Stück gespielt werden müssen - nicht jeder kann man eben 4 - 5 Stunden frei machen, um so etwas zu spielen.


----------



## Hoaxwars (17. Februar 2016)

Den Gedanke finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, es auf zu teilen in SP und MP. Bei vielen Spielen in einer Steam Bibliothek, ist es der grösste Teil an MP-Errungenschaften der fehlt.


----------



## Hoaxwars (17. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach hätte ich fast vergessen.
> Diablo 3 zählt doch auch, oder nicht?
> Da hab ich nach 6 Tagen aktuell Saison 5, meinen Extra Stash geschafft.  Dummdidumm



Die Plattform ist egal.^^  Habe Diablo nie grossartig gezockt. Was musstest du da erreichen Batze?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. Februar 2016)

Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, ich habe es nur bei einem einzigem Spiel gemacht: Fallout 4 und da auch nur, weil ich schon ohne was besonderes zu machen fast alle zusammen hatte.


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Was musstest du da erreichen Batze?


Du musst die sogenannte Saisonreise durchspielen. Also hier und da gewisse Erfolge/Aufgaben meistern. 
Das fängt ganz einfach an mit, werde Level 70 in der Saisonreise, geht weiter bis zu töte diesen Boss auf diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad, meistere Setportal/e, werte 3 Gems auf Stufe 55 auf, schaffe ein Rift der Stufe 10 in unter 3 Minuten bis hin zu den Errungenschaften wie z.B. schaffe ein Großes Portal /Grift der Stufe 45 ohne irgendein Setitem.
Viele dieser Sachen kann man in einer Gruppe machen, was einiges erleichtert, die schwereren Brummer muss man allerdings Solo schaffen.
Hat man alle Aufgaben erledigt bekommt man zum Schluss ein Extrafach in seiner Beutekiste, um noch mehr nutzlosen Plunder sammeln zu können.


----------



## Sansaido (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin schon immer eine Achievement/Trophy-Whore gewesen. Nicht immer zu meiner Freude, oftmals sogar ganz im Gegenteil. Mittlerweile nehme ich das Ganze nicht mehr so ernst, aber versuche trotzdem noch, die 100% zu erreichen. Bei völlig absurden, öden, und/oder monotonen Erfolgen können mich die Entwickler aber mal gern haben. Da ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade. Über das Thema habe ich mal vor einer Weile einen ausführlichen Blog verfasst: Achievements: Fluch und Segen | Uber30 GAMING


----------



## Hoaxwars (17. Februar 2016)

haha, wirklich klasse UncleBAZINGA.


----------



## Look (17. Februar 2016)

Und dann schaut man mal bei Steam z.B., deren Statistikauswertung ist unter aller Sau, grundlegende Sachen sind nur über Showcases im Profil sichtbar (für die man wenigstens Level 10 sein muss und EXP für diese Level geht nur über Karten = Geld), anderes bekommt man gar nicht zu Gesicht. Also etablierten sich externe Seiten, die den ganzen Schmonz mal aufbereiten. 

Dummerweise haben die dann abweichende Regelungen, was toleriert wird und was nicht (Stichwort Offlinemodus und darin erlangte Achievements werden je nach spiel beim nächsten Online gehen aktiv, ABER mit der gleichen Freischaltzeit) und schwubs gibt es eine Cheatanklage und dein Account ist gebrandmarkt (astats ist dahingehend ziemlich assozial, weil sie nicht mal ein Kommentar auf deiner Steamprofilseite diesbezüglich hinterlassen und Du dich bei denen dann im Forum echt reggen müsstest, nur um dann ein Einspruch zu erheben, indem Du dich erklären/verteidigen sollst).

Begründet wird das mit SAM, allerdings und das ist das geilste überhaupt, setzt Steam Achievements nicht zurück, also soll man dann SAM selbst nutzen, um die beanstandeten Achievements zurück zu setzen (was man bei VAC echt sein lassen sollte und auch sonst, man weiß ja nie wie Valve mal drauf ist und es führt später zu nem Ban) - was ein Hammer Scheiss.


----------



## Sansaido (17. Februar 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn das Risiko via VAC gebannt zu werden, wenn man SAM einsetzt? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Februar 2016)

Hab aktuell 12 Spiele auf 100% auf Steam. Ein kleiner Anteil davon sind allerdings Telltale-Spiele, bei denen das einfache Durchspielen für 100% reicht.
Wenn möglich versuche ich schon so viele Achievements wie möglich zu erreichen. Die 50% Errungenschaftsquote, die ich momentan habe würde ich auch gerne halten 
Ich reiße mir allerdings normalerweise kein Bein aus für Achievements, für 100% muss das Spiel entweder sehr einfach sein oder es muss mir sehr viel Spasß machen und die Achievements müssen einigermaßen machbar sein. 
Stolz bin ich vllt auf meine 100% bei Transistor, da musste ich schon ganz schön dafür kämpfen.
Bei Spielen mit +50 Errungenschaften verlässt mich aber üblicherweise schnell der Mut, bzw auf so Sachen wie "Töte 10.000 Gegner" hinzuarbeiten habe ich dann auch keine Lust im Normalfall.


----------



## Hoaxwars (18. Februar 2016)

Was ist SAM?  Aehnlich wie cheatengine?  VAC zieht nur bei multiplayer damit der Spieler sich im Spiel kein Vorteil gegenüber andere hat.? 


Astas sagt mir gar nichts, die haben doch nichts mit Valve / Steam am Hut oder?   Es gibt ja Spiele wo automatisch das freischalten von Errungenschaften deaktiviert wird, wenn man ein Mod instaliert oder im Menu die Option "Cheat" aktiviert.  Wie bei City Skylines, Mount and Blade oder Crusader Kings II.

Bei Crusader Kings II finde ich es toll und richtig eine Herrausforderung. Hab erst vor kurzem  die Errungenschaft "Norse East" freigeschaltet. D.h. mit Jarltum Jylland alles Richtung Ural und Tibet eingenommen.


----------



## Sansaido (18. Februar 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Was ist SAM?  Aehnlich wie cheatengine?  VAC zieht nur bei multiplayer damit der Spieler sich im Spiel kein Vorteil gegenüber andere hat.?
> 
> 
> Astas sagt mir gar nichts, die haben doch nichts mit Valve / Steam am Hut oder?   Es gibt ja Spiele wo automatisch das freischalten von Errungenschaften deaktiviert wird, wenn man ein Mod instaliert oder im Menu die Option "Cheat" aktiviert.  Wie bei City Skylines, Mount and Blade oder Crusader Kings II.
> ...



SAM steht für Steam Achievements Manager. Mit dem Tool kannst du, wie der Name schon sagt, nach Belieben Achievements freischalten, sperren und verwalten. Angeblich gibt es aber schon ein paar Steam-Titel, welche die Achievements nur noch online abgleichen. Mehr weiß ich dazu auch nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Februar 2016)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin auch so ein perfektionistischer Achievment-Jäger. Ich gebe mir auch Mühe, eine 50%-Quote aufrecht zu erhalten.

SAM sehe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen. Grundsätzlich halte ich nichts davon  - das ist für mich wie Cheaten - aber ich habe das Tool auch schon genutzt, um "broken achievements", also Achievements, die verbuggt sind und sich auf normalem Weg nicht freischalten lassen, damit zu aktivieren.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> SAM steht für Steam Achievements Manager. Mit dem Tool kannst du, wie der Name schon sagt, nach Belieben Achievements freischalten, sperren und verwalten.



wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Februar 2016)

Ich lege auf sowas ehrlich gesagt absolut keinen Wert. Ist an sich zwar ganz lustig, was freizuschalten, aber manche der Dinger sind ja einfach verdammt unverschämt zu bekommen wie z.B. bei Dark Souls mit "Hol dir alle Waffen", "Upgrade Waffen in jedem Pfad bis zum Maximum", "Hol alle Wunder/Pyromantien/Zauber"...sowas macht mit einem Charakter einfach absolut keinen Sinn und da jetzt extra nochmal 200h zu investieren, nur um wirklich alles zu haben ist ziemlich unmotivierend ^^


----------



## Sansaido (18. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wozu soll das gut sein?



Man kann ungeliebte, fiese oder z.B. durch abgeschaltete Multiplayer-Server unerreichbare Achievements per Klick freischalten. Ist halt was für Completionists.


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Man kann ungeliebte, fiese oder z.B. durch abgeschaltete Multiplayer-Server unerreichbare Achievements per Klick freischalten. Ist halt was für Completionists.


Also Cheaten.


----------



## Look (18. Februar 2016)

Nicht nur, mit SAM kann man wie mit IdleMaster Karten farmen, zudem ist das zurück setzen z.B. für Walkthrough Macher gar nicht schlecht (bei Videowalkthroughs sieht man dann halt auch, wie das Achievement aufpoppt; bei geschriebenen kann man kontrollieren, ob die Beschreibung auch zum Erfolg führt).

Allerdings gab es bis vor einiger Zeit dann Probleme mit den steaminternen Statistiken, die dann in den Profil Showcases nur noch % angezeigt haben, Grund war, das man durch das zurück setzen und neu erspielen dann auf einmal über 100% in einem Spiel hatte - jedenfalls ist das mein Kenntnisstand, soll wohl gefixt sein.


Ach ja, das bisher spaßigste Achievement für mich war in HL2:EP1 die "The One Free Bullet" Herausforderung - ich mein in einem Shooter nur 1x zu schiessen und ansonsten so durch zu kommen, das war einfach zu genial und blöd gleichzeitig, das musste ich machen.

@ hoaxwars,

AStats - Guides, Trading and Ranking for Steam Achievements and Games and Cards ist halt wie Achievement Stats oder https://truesteamachievements.com/ eine externe Seite für Herausforderungsjäger. Alle bieten sie eine bessere Statistikaufbereitung als Steam und man kann besser vergleichen (mich z.b. interessiert nicht, ob eine Herausforderung von 0,3% aller Spieler gemacht wurde, sondern ganz konkret, wie viele Leute es geschafft haben) - allerdings zählen sie nur Profile die offen sind und sich bei denen mal gemeldet haben (also seine Profilseite bei denen mal angesurft hat; allerdings sind die ersten beiden Seiten bei "enhanced Steam" (Chrome/Firefox Addon) schon standardmäßig verlinkt, sodass auch andere schon dein Profil dort eingetragen haben können).


----------



## Hoaxwars (18. Februar 2016)

ok, dank dir Look


----------



## BigKahuna01 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum jemand versucht die zu erfüllen...das sind nur billig gestellte Zusatzaufgaben, die mit dem Sinn und Inhalt der Spiele oft nichts zu tun haben und keinerlei Vorteile oder Belohung bringen. Die werden oft nur eingeführt damit man länger an dem Spiel spielt, ohne dass irgendwelcher echter Content produziert werden muss. Entwickler: "Was!? Ihr habt die Story in 5 Stunden durchgespielt? Also wenn ihr das Spiel zu 100% gespielt hättet (gemeint sind 20 stupide, hirnrissige Wiederholungsaufgaben in jedem Level) dann wärt ihr als Spieler auf eure Kosten gekommen". 
Früher konnte man mit solchen "Erfolgen" wenigstens noch weitere Cutscenes, alternative Skins o.Ä. freispielen. Heute soll man für dieses banale Zeug als DLC zahlen und für den Erfolg gibts nichts als n ödes Bildchen und nen Prozentsatz bei Steam...


----------



## Hoaxwars (22. Februar 2016)

Das bezieht sich jedoch nicht auf alle Spiele mit Errungenschaften. Nehmen wir z.B. CKII, Errungenschaften können nur im IronModus freigeschaltet werden, das Bedeutet keine Cheats und Mods, das hat  zur Folge, das dem Spieler eine gut überlegte Vorgehensweise abverlangt wird und dadruch die Schwierigkeit automatisch erhöht wird.    Ja, es gibt viele Errungenschaften, wenn man sie durchliest sich dann fragt "wtf", viele davon die unsinniges Farmen o.ä. abverlangen sind jedoch in den meisten Fällen die Summe die sich im Laufe der Zeit so oder so anfallen. z.B. Töte so und so viele von denen oder sammle davon so viele oder spiele ein spiel mindestens 20 Stunden., etc..



Das bedeutet, Errungenschaften können den geneigten Spieler auch Herrausforderungen bieten.


----------

